# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Женская логика.

## Irina

_Женская логика. Что это с точки зрения мужчин и женщин? Очень хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение._

----------


## Irina

По моему женская логика строится на интуиции и эмоциях, а мужская на анализе и рассудительности. Женщина рассуждая, всегда знает к какому ответу придет, в то время как мужчина даст ответ на основе выводов, которые сделает в процессе анализа.

----------


## Akasey

... поэтому следует придерживаться мужского (т.е. нашего) мнения!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Мне кажется, что женщина просчитывает наперёд, а мужчина на ближайшую перспективу.

----------


## Irina

> .. поэтому следует придерживаться мужского (т.е. нашего) мнения!!!


А я так не считаю. Нужно прислушиваться самого разумного. И это не обязательно мужское мнение.

----------


## Irina

Мужики часто повторяют - женская логика то, женская логика се.

Подразумевая под этим, что настоящая логика и вообще мышление есть только у мужчин, а у женщин - так, инстинкты, более ничего.

*Пример из жизни*. Понадобилось взвесить кота. Потому что он разъелся, его надо принудительно худеть, а значит, требуется следить за весом животного. Как взвесить кота?

Да очень просто, решил я.

Потому что у меня - высшее техническое образование плюс IQ, который зашкаливает даже за IQ Шэрон Стоун.

Берется безмен. Берется хозяйственная сумка с ручками.

Взвешивается. Берется кот и сажается в сумку. Теперь осталось взвесить кота в сумке и вычесть вес сумки. Черта с два!

В момент поднятия сумки кот оттуда выпрыгивает и уносится в голубую даль коридора, непрерывно матерясь. Но у меня же IQ! Берется спортивная сумка с молнией.

Взвешивается. Туда запихивается кот. Примерно полчаса запихивается.

Потому что пузырек с перекисью водорода закончился и приходится прижигать раны зеленкой. Наконец молния закрывается, невзирая на протесты кота. Взвешивается. Кот дико бьется в сумке, поэтому его вес фиксируется от минус пяти до плюс сорока. Так не годится!

Но у меня же IQ! В доме есть и другие весы - напольные электронные!

На них ставится сумка с бьющимся котом. Потому что вверх-вниз ему попрыгать на весах уже не удастся! И правильно, не удается, поэтому кот прыгает вбок и сумка все время падает с весов.

Вес зафиксирован между двадцатью и восемьюдесятью килограммами. Правда, восемьдесят - это вроде мой вес, потому что удерживая сумку, я случайно встал на весы.

Но у меня же IQ! Решено, что в условиях свободного обитания кот перестанет материться и метаться. Кот достается из сумки, ему скармливается что-то вкусное и кот просто ставится на электронные весы.

Без сумки. Но без сумки коту неинтересно. Поэтому, как только я отпускаю руки - кот исчезает в голубой дали коридора, все так же высказав обо мне всё, что думает. Вес кота - 0 килограммов 0 граммов. Полегчал, бедолага.

В этот момент из магазина вернулась жена. Послушала мой горестный рассказ.

Встала на электронные весы, записала данные. Взяла на руки кота, встала на весы с ним.

Из общего веса вычла свой. Получила точный вес кота. Кот был доволен и мурлыкал. Вес был определен совершенно точно.



*Какой вывод из этой немудреной истории?* Простой. Мужская логика - она лучше.

Потому что мужчины любят сами себе создавать трудности, а значит, закаляют таким образом волю.

Кот с этим выводом, правда, не согласен. Но кто его спрашивает, толстого увальня?!!

----------


## kalita

Нет такого понятия как женская или мужская логика. Есть общее для всех понятие.

----------


## Mouse

Понятия есть и они существенно различимы. Различны способы мышления.
А вообще, не в обиду милых дам, *женская логика - это конец мужской психике!*

----------


## kalita

> Понятия есть и они существенно различимы. Различны способы мышления.
> А вообще, не в обиду милых дам, *женская логика - это конец мужской психике!*


Хотелось бы увидеть письменные источники на понятие именно женской логики

----------


## Mouse

Сколько угодно. Почитайте гендерную психологию, да и вообще куча книг было написано по этому поводу. Например, последняя книга по этой тематике у меня была "5 великих тайн мужчины и женщины" Андрея Курпатова. Пишет легко и доступно! Приятного чтения))

----------


## .29

> Хотелось бы увидеть письменные источники на понятие именно женской логики


Ты права, логика, грубо говоря, одна.
Но под женской или мужской обычно имеют в виду не "законы правильного мышления", а скорее "образ мышления".

----------

